# Poor Mans Motorcycle



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2013)

This is my Florida motorcycle. It has one people power, power handlebar steering. Speedometer goes up to 50 mph. Person operated turn signals, one kinda sick horn, thingys hanging off handlebars, convertible, no power seats, cup holder, non radial tires. But it's mine and no monthly payments.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 4, 2013)

That is one snazzy looking bike....


----------



## That Guy (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a Woody, too! layful: And don't forget, no need to worry about the price of gas. 

I'm _still_ envious of that bike - better lock it up when I head South, Pap ... 

... or maybe we can do a trade?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2013)

Phil.....I don't think I could peddle that bigass bike farther than the end of the driveway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Phil.....I don't think I could peddle that bigass bike farther than the end of the driveway.



Well, truth be known, I had two younger and stronger neighbors pull it out of the garage for me. Normally I just dress up in my biker outfit, sit on it while it's still in the garage and go "BrOOM, BrOOM!"

Also, if you look closely, you'll see there's no braking system on the bike. By the time I paid for the custom frame and the drag slick I had run out of money. But Florida's pretty much flat, right? - don't really _need_ brakes there, right? I could probably just steer into a patch of sand or a palmetto if I really needed to stop fast.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 4, 2013)

I want one !!  And I need one.  nthego:

Oops .... my wife just informed me that I don't want or need one .....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 4, 2013)

_*Pappy you do realise that by putting some GT stripes on your bike you will get at least an extra 5-10 mph from it*_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Pappy you do realise that by putting some GT stripes on your bike you will get at least an extra 5-10 mph from it*_



By golly, Jillaroo, I never though of that. Some folks in the park have little electric motors that propel the darn things. Isn't that defeating the purpose of exercise?

i'm a EBay junkie and a lot of the stuff on the bike was purchased under Antique Bike section. Several accessories are from the fifties.Now, if I could just find an antenna I could hang a fox tail on it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Have to confees i am an Ebay junkie as well Pappy*_


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice bike Dude! 

Here's my bike, with the Mini Schnauzer option.  The bike's a bit rusty, hey just like me!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Old Hipster,       You got me beat. I don't have an old bell like yours. Love the dog......


----------



## That Guy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2013)

You got it, That Guy. Loved that sound from the cards. Baseball cards worked well too. Probably used up cards that are worth thousands today.

You know the old saying......When my ship comes in, I'll be at the bus station.


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 5, 2013)

I sure remember doing that with the cards, oh and balloons too, that was great..WEEEEEE

We used to make hydroplanes out of old boards and drag them behind our bikes. Hydroplane racing is big in the PNW (Pacific Northwest)

Ah the good old days!

We love the dog too Pappy. His name is Jetson and he is my little love bug. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 6, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Nice bike Dude!
> 
> Here's my bike, with the Mini Schnauzer option.  The bike's a bit rusty, hey just like me!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2013)

all in one combo ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 7, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> all in one combo ...


That's cool you could stop and take a nap or make a sandwich.

Cute Phil


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Sep 7, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Now that bike would give a "pain in the butt" a whole new meaning.  Ouch!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 7, 2013)

TICA said:


> Now that bike would give a "pain in the butt" a whole new meaning.  Ouch!!!



It's got some serious caster and camber issues, too. 

Never mind that there's no pedals ...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention the D battery powered headlight.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 7, 2013)

Pappy, have you ever had that puppy into the tach's red zone? 

I like the battery-powered headlight idea - I used to have one of those generator ones, which worked a LOT better than the ol' candle-and-mirror set-up. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Pappy, have you ever had that puppy into the tach's red zone?
> 
> I like the battery-powered headlight idea - I used to have one of those generator ones, which worked a LOT better than the ol' candle-and-mirror set-up. layful:



Hey Phil....I'm lucky if I can get it to move at all. I mostly use it to use the odometer to see how far I have gone.
That headlight is real old but in beautiful condition. Remember these accessories that take the big batteries when you would hit a big bump, they would fall out......


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Hey Phil....I'm lucky if I can get it to move at all. I mostly use it to use the odometer to see how far I have gone.
> That headlight is real old but in beautiful condition. Remember these accessories that take the big batteries when you would hit a big bump, they would fall out......



I think the fastest I ever went on a bike and still remained ON it was a couple of years ago. I was riding a 21-speed hybrid mountain/street bike down a long, steep street in one of our little villages. For whatever reason (probably mental illness) I wanted to see how fast I could go, so I went through the gears, my little stick-legs pumping furiously. 

I had one of those digital all-in-one bike computer thingies hooked up to the handlebars so my eyes flicked from that to the road, back and forth, one moment seeing "21mph" on the screen, the next seeing the look of unadulterated fear on a squirrel's face; "28mph" and something went "SQUEAK!" under my tires; at "35mph" my cheeks were flapping in the wind and bugs were committing _hara-kiri_ on my face.

I finally hit 37mph and ran out of road. Now, 37mph seems like nothing in a car, but on a bike? Sheer terror. 

I never had lights on my bike when I was a kid - we just rode in the dark. Stupid youth. _Lucky_ youth. :distrust:


----------

